# Ultra Rare Golden Barramundi - Maybe ONLY one in the world :)



## neoprodigy

This fish is feature currently feature in TFH magzine ad for Monsterfishkeepers.com

This might be the first time ever a Barramundi ( Lates calcarifer ) with this morph ever posted or published.. 

you can check out the disccussion about this rare fish here

NEW AD : Out of Many , One ( ID THIS RARE FISH )


Golden Barramundi ( Lates calcarifer ) 1
Golden Barramundi ( Lates calcarifer ) 2
Golden Barramundi ( Lates calcarifer ) 3
Golden Barramundi ( Lates calcarifer ) 4
Golden Barramundi ( Lates calcarifer ) 5
Golden Barramundi ( Lates calcarifer ) 6
Golden Barramundi ( Lates calcarifer ) 7
Golden Barramundi ( Lates calcarifer ) 8
Golden Barramundi ( Lates calcarifer ) 9
Golden Barramundi ( Lates calcarifer ) 10
Golden Barramundi ( Lates calcarifer ) 11

Regular Adult

This is what might look like when its fully grown


----------



## flamingo

Nice, but I still like the regular morph better. The xanthic gars even look better IMHO.

Still a cool thing to pop up though.


----------

